Show HN: Giokr.com a free OKR management tool - xvaucois
======
yodon
You'll probably get more hits if you link to your site (the headline appears
to link back to this HN post)

~~~
yodon
No screenshots, no information, just a painting (the rape of the sabine women)
on the landing page? My guess is you're not going to get a lot of traction
with this posting.

~~~
xvaucois
The screenshots are in the link from the homepage "giokr, why, how, what? to
go to: [https://general-internet.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/36001...](https://general-internet.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360013429514-Why-how-what-is-GI-OKR-)

You can follow the process. It's quite simple.

We want to bring a bit of culture to everyone because login pages are usually
boring. That's why we present a "picture of the day" in the login page.

